# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Ab heute im Kino und hier im Forum!

## Enrico

Das Grauen hat begonnen! 




Macht euch nass, ab heute brennen die Kinos!

----------


## Enrico

Music video by The Muppets, OK Go performing Muppet Show Theme Song. (C) 2011 Walt Disney Records

Ich freue mich! Und entschuldigt das ich nun eine Woche Muppets hier aufrufe  ::

----------


## schiene

ist denn der Film jugendfrei???

----------


## Enrico

Natürlich nicht! Aber da ging was schief, der Bereich sollte eigentlich wie die Muppets Bühne aussehen und Werbung und Gewinnspiele eingebaut sein...

Naja, dann eben nicht, pfff

----------


## Enrico

Phänomahnal Langes Mahna Manhane

Ab 8h 32min sind wir als Mitglieder diese Forums zu sehen  :: 

 :: 

http://www.disney.de/muppets/mahnamahna/

----------


## Enrico

Es gibt ein neues Muppet namens Walther...




Die Furzschuhe könnten wirklich von mir sein  :Großes Lächeln:

----------


## Enrico

Man muss nicht von der Welt geliebt werden, nur einer reicht! 




Widmen wir den heutigen Tag:

meinem größten Fan...

er hält sich gerne im Hintergrund...

aber er ist immer unter uns...

FABIAN, the Taxmaster Blume aus Hamburg! He win the game today! Applaus für ihn. Er hat sich sehr viel mühe gegeben und war fast 10 Stunden heute online hier. 

Applaus Applaus Applaus!  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> *FABIAN, the Taxmaster* Blume aus Hamburg! He win the game today! Applaus für ihn. Er hat sich sehr viel mühe gegeben und war fast 10 Stunden heute online hier. 
> 
> Applaus Applaus Applaus!


...dachte schon das ist die neue Muppet Figur  ::

----------


## Enrico

Schaue gerade mal wieder Muppets der Film. Für mich immer noch volle Punktzahl  :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Hat mal jemand nen Taschentuch? Zumindest ab der Stelle wo Tier wieder !Trommeln! darf  ::

----------

